# أقتناء الروح القدس هدف المسيحى - حديث عن الروح القدس للقديس سيرافيم ساروفسكي



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*القديس البار سيرافيم ساروفسكي الحامل الإله




​
ولد فى التاسع عشر من يوليو سنة ٧٥٩ في بلدة كورسك بروسيا. توفى ابوه وهو بعمر سنة. وكانت أمه امرأة طيّبة قويّة النفس معروفة بحبها للمرضى والأيتام والأرامل وعنايتها بهم. 
محبّة أمّه للناس أثّرت في نفسه أيّما تأثير، فلما كبر تفاني في خدمة المرضى والمعوزين. كان أسم القديس سيرافيم يومذاك بروخوروس، وكان الثالث الأبناء في الأسرة بعد أخ وإخت.

عندما بلغ بروخوروس العاشرة من عمره مرض مرضاً خطيراً. وظنّ من حوله أنه مشرف على الموت ثم تعافى. وقد أخبر أمه، فيما بعد، إن والدة الإله أتت إليه في رؤية ووعدته بأن تشفيه. مذ ذاك نمت بين والدة الإله وبينه علاقة مميزة. 
عندما بلغ السابعة عشرة عمل في التجارة مع أخيه ألكس، لكن التجارة لم تستهوِيه. كان عقله دوما في الإلهياتً. مالت نفسه الى الحياة الرهبانية فسافر مع اثنين من اصحابه الى كييف. وهناك سمع من فم أحد الآباء الشيوخ كلمة إعتمدها "سوف تذهب إلى ساروف يا ولدي. وهناك ستكون نهاية حجّك للأرض والروح القدس سيهديك ويسكن فيك". 
فسلك بروخوروس طريق ساروف وكانت على بعد ثلاثمائة كيلومتر من كورسك. 

انضم برخوروس الى دير ساروف الكبير هو في التاسعة عشرة من العمر, كان قوي البنية، تبدو عليه علامات الذكاء والحيوية, عيناه زرقاء,  وروحه فرحة مرحة. 
سلك في الطاعة والتواضع وصلاة القلب والأصول الرهبانية مثل كل الرهبان. عمل في الدير خبّازاً ونجّاراً. جمع بين العمل وصلاة يسوع. اعتاد أن يقول: "كل الفن هناك! فسواء جئت أم ذهبت، كنت جالساً أم واقفاً أم في الكنيسة، لتخرج هذه الصلاة من بين شفتيك: أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، ارحمني أنا الخاطئ. فإذا استقرّت هذه الصلاة في قلبك، وجدتَ سلاماً داخليّاَ وتيقظ في النفس والجسد". هذه الكلمات كانت نتاج خبرة له. 
لاحظ رؤساء بروخوروس صبره واحتماله وحميّته في الخدمة الليتورجية فجعلوه قارئاً. وكان محبّاً لكتب الآباء. فدرس مؤلّف القديس باسيليوس الكبير عن الخلق في ستة أيام وكذلك مقالات القديس مكاريوس وسلّم الفضائل للقديس يوحنا السلّمي وغيرها من كتابات الآباء النسّاك، إضافة الى الكتاب المقدس الذي اعتاد أن يسمّيه "زوّادة النفس"، وكان يقرأه، لا سيما العهد الجديد منه، واقفاّ أمام الأيقونات. 
كان برخوروس، أوّل الأمر يقسو على نفسه قسوة شديدة؛ يسهر كثيراً ولا يأكل إلاّ قليلاً. وقد سبب له ذلك أوجاعاً حادّة في الرأس ومرض. لذلك أخذ نصح المبتدئين، فيما بعد، بعدم المغالاة فى في النسك، فأن الإماتة موجّهة للجسد بل للأهواء. الجسد يجب أن يكون معين للنفس ومساعدها في عمل الكمال، وإلاّ فإنّ الجسد المضنى يضعف النفس.
لم يستردّ برخوروس عافيته إلاّ بعد ثلاث سنوات وبعدما ظهرت له والدة الإله، من جديد، برفقة بطرس ويوحنا، وقالت لهما عنه: "هذا واحداً منا!". 
لبس بروخوروس الإسكيم الرهباني وهو في السابعة والعشرين من العمر وصار اسمه سيرافيم. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*صار سيرافيم شماسا سبع سنوات, عرف خلالها الإكتئاب لقصوره عن تسبيح الله كالملائكة على الدوام. وقد أُعطي أن يعاين الملائكة وهم يشتركون في خدمة الهيكل والكهنة والشمامسية، وسمعهم يرنّمون ترانيم سماويّة لا مثيل لها بين الناس. 
قال: "في نشوتي، التي لم يكن يعكرها شيء، كنت أنسى كل شيء. لم أكن واعياً أنني على الارض.أذكر فقط أني دخلت الكنيسة وخرجت منها. أما الوقت الذي أمضيته في خدمة هيكل الربّ فكان خفيفاً رقيقاً رائعاً. ذاب قلبي كالشمع في وجه ذاك الفرح الذي لا يضاهيه أى فرح آخر". 
وقد عاين القديس سيرافيم الربّ يسوع مرّة وكان يخدم كشماس فتسمّر في موضعه الى أن خرج شمّاسان وحملاه الى الداخل . 

سيم القديس كاهناً وهو في سن الثلاثين فصار يرفع الذبيحة الإلهية كل يوم. وقد منّ الرب عليه بمواهب الشفاء وطرد الأرواح الشريرة والبشارة بكلمته. كما اعتاد أن يحثّ المؤمنين على التناول باستمرار. لكنه كان يعرف أنّ للمناولة أكثر من قناة. 
قال ذات مرة لارملة مات زوجها دون أن يتسنّى له أن يتناول: "لا تخافي على خلاصه يا فرحي، لانه يحدث أحياناً أن تحول ظروف قاهرة دون مناولة إنسان ما؛ فمثل هذا يمكن أن يحظى بالتناول بأسلوب غير منظورة من يد ملاك الرب". 
بعد سنة من كهنوته سمح له رؤساؤه بمغادرة الدير والعيش ناسكاً على بعد حوالي ستة كيلومترات من الدير في الغابة. 

شاخ القديس سيرافيم مبكرا.  كان المرض قد أضنياه، وكانت رجلاه منتفختين متقرحتين. لهذا سمح له رؤساؤه بالعزلة. 
اعتاد أن يقرأ الأناجيل كمن يطلب أن يشترك في أحداثها. لهذا السبب أطلق على عدد من الأمكنة في محيطه أسماء كتابية، وأخذ يقرأ في كل منها الفصول التي تناسبها. فهنا الناصرة وهناك بيت لحم وهناك جبل تابور والجثسمانية. 
كان لا يذهب الى الدير إلاّ في آخر الاسبوع ولا يحمل معه إلاّ القليل من الخبز عائداً. وكان له شركاء في طعامه من حيوانات البريّة التي صارت له عشرة أليفة معهم. فمن المعروف مثلاً أن دباً كان يأتيه كالحملان ليأكل من يده وقد اعتاد أن يعمل قليلاً في الأرض ويرتل أثناء العمل. وكثيراً ما كان يحدث أن يُختطف بالروح وهو يرنّم. 
وفي عودة القديس الى الدير، في الآحاد والأعياد، كان الرهبان يحيطون به ويصغون إليه وهو يحدثهم عن الرب :"بمقدار ما تُدفئ محبة الرب قلب الإنسان، بمقدار ما يجد المرء في إسم الرب يسوع حلاوة وسلاما
اعتاد الرهبان انتظاره في مجيئه إليهم والبهائم عند عودته الى منسكه. كانت الحيوانات والعصافير والزحّافات تجتمع أمام بابه تنتظر طعامها. 
سأل مرة الشماس ألكسندروس القديس سيرافيم كيف يتمكنمن إطعام هذا الجمّ من الحيوانات فأجابه: "لا أعرف كيف، أعرف فقط إني كلما مددت يدي الى كيسي وجدت فيه ما ألقيه إليها". 
كان منسكه بسيط. لم يكن له سرير، لأن سيرافيم كان يستلقي على كيس من الحجارة الملساء. لكن كان عنده معطف للشتاء سميك وقبعة رهبانية. 
كثيرون أخذوا يشقّون طريقهم إليه طلباً للنصح والبركة فتضايق وسأل الله حلاّ فتشابكت الأغصان حول منسكه الى حد تعذّر معه وصول الراغبين إليه. 


*


----------



## عادل نسيم (7 مايو 2010)

*صوت صارخ *
*أقتناء الروح القدس هدف المسيحي سيرة جميلة يباركك الرب علي نشرها فمنها نستفيد المزيد *
*الرب معك ويرعاك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*كثيراً ما كان يبدو للقديس سيرافيم كأن حيطان منسكه على وشك التداعي والعدو يزأر ويهاجم من كل صوب والحيوانات الضارية تضرب المكان بعنف لتنقضّ على من في الداخل. أصوات الصراخ والحيوانات الهادرة ملأت أذنيه. أحياناً كان يحس كأن أحداً يحمله في الجو ثمّ يلقيه أرضاً بعنف. ولما سُألوا القديس ما إذا كان قد رأى الأبالسة أجاب ببساطة: "إنها مقرفة!".
بعد حين تغيّر نوع هجمات الشرير عليه فربضت على قلبه كآبة ثقيلة واضطربت في روحه أفكار داكنة. عاين القديس نفسه مداناً، وقد تخلى الله عنه. حينئذ قاربت معاناته اليأس. لذا قال: "من اختار حياة النسك وُجِب عليه أن يشعر بأنه مصلوب أبداً... والناسك، متى هاجمه روح الظلمة، كان كأوراق الشجر الميتة في مهب الريح، وكالغيوم في هوجة العاصفة. شيطان البرية ينزل على الناسك قرابة نصف النهار ليزرع فيه قلقاً لا يستكين... هذه التجارب لا تُقهر بغير الصلاة".
دامت معركته مع الأبالسة سنوات. لا نعرف الكثير عنها، نعرف فقط أنه ظل ألف يوماً راكعاً أو منتصباً على الصخر يصلّي.
توحد القديس قرابة خمس سنوات, قليلاً ما كان يكلّم أحداً، وكانو يأتونه بالأسرار المقدسة إلى قلاّيته. ثم بعد ذلك انفتح وصار يقبل الزائرين الطالبين مشورته. 
بعض رؤساء الأديرة المجاورة كانوا يأتون إليه طالبين المنفعة فكان يحثّهم على اللطف ومحبة الأخوة كمثل ما تحبّ الأم أولادها وأن يصبروا على ضعفاتهم وكل سقطاتهم. كما اعتاد أن يقول لهم: "تعلّموا أن تكونوا في سلام وألفة مع النفوس التى حولكم لتجدوا الخلاص". 
على هذا النحو، وبعد سبعة وثلاثين عاماً من التهيئة ظهرت موهبة القديس: أن يكون شيخاً روحانياً، ستاريتزا يعتنى بالنفوس. وصاروا يأتون إليه من كل مكان. حتى القيصر الكسندروس الأول اعتاد المجيء إليه. وإذ زاد عدد الطالبين صلواته فوق الطاقة صار أحياناً يكتفي بإضاءة شمعة لكل منهم إقتداء بموسى الذي أشعل من أجل الشعب قديماً ناراً تكفيرية.

جاء الى القديس ثلاثة لصوص فيما كان يقطع الحطب في الغابة وطلبوا منه مالاً. وإذ لم يكن عنده ما يعطيه لهم غضبوا أشد الغضب وضربوه بقسوة فأغمي عليه. وبالجهد، بعدما استعاد وعيه، زحف نحو الدير. كانوا قد تسببوا في إحداث كسور في جمجمته وأضلاعه علاوة على جراح عديدة. ولم يسترد عافيته إلاّ بعد أشهر. وقد شاب شعره واحدب ظهره وصار لابد له من أن يستعين في مشيته بعصى. فلما عاد الى منسكه دخل في صمت ولم يعد يذهب الى الدير، فاتخذ مجلس الدير قراراً باسترداده، فعاد طائعاً. كان قد مضى على نسكه خمسة عشر عاماً.

كانت للقديس سيرافيم موهبة معرفة مكنونات القلوب ورؤية الامور على بعد في المكان والزمان. وقد سأله أحدهم مرة راغباً في معرفة كيفية حدوث ذلك فأجابه: "القلب البشري مفتوح لله وحده وكلما اقترب منه أحد وجد نفسه على حافة جبّ عميق... أنا لا أفضي لأحد إلاّ بما يفضي به إليَّ الربّ الإله. وإني لمؤمن أن الكلمة الأولى التي ترد على ذهني موحاة من الروح القدس. ثم متى أخذت في الكلام لا أعرف ماذا يكمن في قلب الرجل الذي يسألني. أعرف فقط أن الله يوجّه كلماته من أجل ما فيه خيره. لكن، إذا أعطيت جواباً من بنات حكمي على الأمور دون أن آتي به الى الرب الإله أوّلاً فإني أقع في الشطط... على هذا كما الحديد بين يدي الحداد كذلك أنا بين يدي الإله، لا أبدي تحرّكاً من دون مشيئته ولا أتلفّظ بكلمة غير ما يلحّ هو به عليّ...".

على بعد اثني عشر كيلومتراً من ساروف كانت تقع قرية ديفيافو وفيها كان دير للعذارى اهتمّ القديس سيرافيم به. ثم ما لبث أن أسس ديراً للفتيّات بين الراهبات أسماه دير الطاحونة قريباً من الدير الأول. وكان بينهنّ عدد من القدّيسات. تعامله معهنّ إمتاز بالسعة والمرونة. 
سأل مرة إحداهنّ: "هل تقيمين صلواتك حسناً؟ أجابته: كلا! عندي الكثير من المهام ولست أُصلّي كما يجب! فقال لها: ليس هذا مهماً يا فرحي. إذا لم يكن لديك وقت كافٍ للصلاة فبإمكانك أن تصلّي وأنت تعملين أو فيما أنت ذاهبة من مكان إلى مكان أو حتى في السرير بشرط ألا تنسي أن تدعي الربّ في قلبك وأن تسجدي أمامه صبحاّ ومساءً. فإذا فعلتِ ذلك فإنّ الله نفسه سوف يُعينك على بلوغ الصلاة الكاملة".
إ
حدى الراهبات في دير الطاحونة كانت هيلانة منتوروف. هذه كان القديس يعتمد على أخيها ميخائيل في الكثير من أشغال البناء. وإذ أصيب ميخائيل بمرض خطير ولم يشأ القديس أن يخسره لأنه كان بحاجة إليه، فأرسل في طلب هيلانة وقال لها: لقد كنتِ دائماً تُطيعينني يا فرحي، والآن عندي لك عمل طاعة، فهل أنت مستعدّة لأن تتمّميه؟ فأجابت: انا مستعدّة دائماً لطاعتك يا أبانا. فقال لها: حسناً يا فرحي... أخوك كما تعلمين مريض بمرض خطير وقد يموت، ولككنا لا نستطيع في الوقت الحاضر أن نستغني عنه. أنت تفهمين ما أقول. هذا هو عمل طاعتك، إذاً: أن تموتي بدلاً منه! فأجابت: ببركتك با أبانا! ثم أخذ القديس يتحدث عن سر الموت وهيلانة تسمع ولا تتفوّه بكلمة. فجأة هتفت: لكني يا أبانا خائفة من الموت! فأجابها: ولكن ليس في الموت ما يخيف لأنه يحمل إلينا الفرح! فلما خرجت من عنده أصيبت بتوعّك وإغماءة ولازمت الفراش قليلاً. في أول الأمر إنتابها الخوف، ثم ما لبث أن فارقها. صار الموت لها يعني أن تعطي حياتها لأخيها وللشركة الرهبانية التي كانت تنتمي إليها. وقبل رقادها بأيام قليلة بدت وكأنها انتقلت الى عالم آخر: "إنه آتٍ مع الملائكة...". وبعدما تناولت جسد الرب ودمه طلبت من الأخوات أن يعددن لدفنها. كان اليوم عشية عيد العنصرة. وكانت قد بلغت السابعة والعشرين. عندما أتت الأخوات الى القديس ليخبرنه بموتها وهنّ باكيات قال لهنّ: "يا لسخفكنّ أن تنتحبنَ على هذا النحو! آه لو كان بإمكانكنّ أن تَرينَ روحها. فإنّ الشاروبيم والسارافيم إرتدّت الى الوراء عندما شقّت هيلانة طريقها الى الثالوث القدّوس!".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*نيقولاوس موتوفيلوف اسم بارز في سيرة القديس سيرافيم أسماه القديس "صديق الإله" وقد صار مدبّراً لدير الراهبات في ديفيافو. عندما جيء به الى قديسنا كان في الثانية والعشرين، كان صاحب أملاك واسعة خلّفها له ابوه. وأقول جيء به لأنه كان مريضاً لا يقوى على الحركة، لا بل كان مشلولاً. فسأل قديس الله ان يشفيه فأجابه: "لكنني لست طبيباً؛ عليك أن تذهب الى أحد الأطباء!" فأخبره موتوفيلوف عن معاناته والعلاجات التي تلقّاها وكيف انه لم ينتفع شيئاً ولم يعد له رجاء إلاّ بالإله. فسأله القديس: "هل تؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح الذي خلق الإنسان وبأمّه الكليّة القداسة مريم الدائمة البتوليّة؟". فأجاب: "أؤمن!". فقال له: "تؤمن بأن الرب الذي اعتاد أن يُبرئ المرضى بقوة كلمته وحسب قادر في أيامنا أيضاً أن يُبرئ من يسألونه بنفس السهولة؟". قال: "أؤمن!". "وهل تؤمن بأن لشفاعة والدة الإله قوّة لا تقهر من لدن إبنها القادر على شفائك؟" فأجاب: "أؤمن من كل قلبي، ولولا هذا الإيمان ما طلبت أن يؤتى بي الى هذا الموضع!" حسناً، إذن!، إذا كنت تؤمن فأنت معافاً سلفاً". "كيف ذلك وأنت وخدمي يمسكونني كي لا اقع أرضاً". "كلا، كلا، أنت الآن معافى تماماً!" عند ذلك سأل القديس الرجال أن يرفعوا أيديهم عن موتوفيلوف، ثم أخذه بكتفه وجعله على قدميه قائلاً له: "قف على قدميك ولا تخف!" ولما امسك بيده دفع به قليلاً إلى الأمام ودار به حول الشجرة. "أترى كيف تقدر أن تمشي حسناً!" "هذا لأنك تمسكني جيداً!" "كلا بإمكانك أن تمشي لوحدك من دون مساعدتي!" قال هذا وسحب يديه، فشعر موتوفيلوف بقوة خفيّة تسري في بدنه وأخذ يمشي لوحده من دون خوف. وقد شهد، فيما بعد أنه لم يشعر بالعافية والحيوية في حياته كما شعر في ذلك اليوم.

شهد سيرافيم بنفسه ونقل عارفوه أنه كانت للقدّيس إلفة كبيرة مع والدة الإله وأنها أتت إليه لبس اقل من اثنتي عشرة مرّة في حياته. 
وقد روت إحدى الراهبات واسمها أفدوكيا أن القديس دعاها الى قلاّيته في الدير ليلة عيد البشارة في ٢٤ مارس سنة ۱٨٣۱م قائلاً أن فرحاً عظيماً سوف يُعطى لها في ذلك اليوم. فبعدما صلّيا معاً هتف القديس فجأة: "ها نعمة الإله تنزل علينا!" في تلك اللحظة سُمع صوت كهفيف نسيم عليل يتخلّل رؤوس الأشجار وانبعثت اصوات الترتيل. وإذا بجو القلاّية يعبق بالطيب أغنى وأحلى من البخور، فيسجد القدّيس هاتفاً بفرح: "يا والدة الإله الكليّة القداسة، الكليّة النقاوة، يا أيّتها الملكة الممتلئة نعمة!" ثم رأت الراهبة ملاكين يتقدمان فوالدة الإله وعن جانبيها القديسين بوحنا المعمدان ويوحنا الحبيب ومعهما انثتي عشرة عذراء، لكل منهنّ إكليل على رأسها. فامتلأت القلاّية نوراً كما من ألف شمعة. ثم أخذ النور يقوى حتى أضحى أكثر بهاء من الشمس. وقد بدت حيطان القلاّية كأنها اتّسعت والمنسك أرحب ممّا كان. ثم كلّم القدّيس والدة الإله بدالة فلم تسمع الراهبة من الحوار شيئاً سوى ما قالته والدة الإله للقديس: "قريباً يا صاح، ستكون معنا!". ثم تقدّمت والدة الإله من الراهبة وأقامتها من وضع السجود ودعتها للتحدّث الى العذارى مقدّمة إليها كُلاًّ منهنّ بالاسم، ثم غادرت.
 كان قد مضى على الزيارة أربع ساعات.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*أقتناء الروح القدس
حوار القديس سيرافيم مع نيقولاوس موتوفيلوف
كما ذكره نيقولاوس موتوفيلوف​
كان اليوم الخميس، وكان الجو معبساً بالغيوم والأرض مغطاة بثلوج يصل سمكها لحوالي ثماني بوصات، وكانت السماء لا تزال تُسقط من جعبتها قطع الكبيرة من الجليد عندما بدأ الأب سيرافيم حديثه معي.
كان ذلك في بقعة جرداء وسط الغابة بالقرب من منسكه الصغير الذي يمر أمامه جدول مياه صاروفكا الصغير عند أسفل التل في نهاية ميل ضفة النهر. أجلسني بالقرب منه على جذع شجرة كان قد قطعه لتوّه، أما هو فافترش الأرض وابتدأ يقول: "الرب قد أعلن لي منذ صغرك وأنت تشتاق أن تعرف غاية الحياة المسيحية وأنك كثيراً ما طرحت هذا السؤال على أناس عدة، ومنهم أيضاً أناس روحيين في الكنيسة".
وهنا يجب أن أعترف فعلاً أن هذا الفكر كان يزعجني منذ سن الثانية عشر، وأنني فعلاً قد وجّهت هذا السؤال إلى العديد من رجال الإكليروس دون أن أحصل على إجابة شافية. لكنني كنت أظن أن الستارتز يجهل ذلك، ولكنه أردف قائلاً: "لكن لم يستطع أحد أن يعطيك جواباً محدداً، لقد كانوا يوجّهون النصح إليك بالتردد على الكنيسة، ومداومة الصلاة وتنفيذ الوصايا الإلهية وعمل كل ما هو صالح. وكانوا يدَّعون لك أن هذا هو غاية الحياة المسيحية، بل أن بعضهم نهرك على هذا الفضول، وقالوا لك لا تبحث عما هو أعلى من قامتك، لأنك بذلك تتعدّى الحدود إلى حد الخطأ. ولكنهم جميعا قد جانبهم الصواب، أما أنا المسكين سيرافيم فسأشرح لك الآن ما هي الغاية الحقيقية لحياتنا المسيحية والهدف منها.
إن الصلاة والصوم والسهر وكافة الممارسات المسيحية الأخرى رغم أنها نافعة فعلا في حد ذاتها، إلا أنها لا تشكّل هدف حياتنا المسيحية، أنها ليست سوى وسائل تساعدنا على بلوغ الهدف. أما غاية ما تصبو إليه الحياة المسيحية فهو إقتناء الروح القدس. أما الصلاة والصوم والسهر والعطاء وكل ما عداها من أعمال صالحة والتي نفعلها من اجل المسيح، فهي ليست سوى وسائط لإقتناء الروح القدس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*ولكن لاحظ يا إبني، أن العمل الصالح فقط المعمول باسم المسيح يجلب لنا ثمار الروح القدس. وكل ما لم يُعمل باسمه ولأجله، وإن كان صالحاً، فلا ثمر له ولا مكافأة لا في الأبدية، ولا حتى في هذه الحياة يستطيع أن يستجلب لنا النعمة. ولهذا يقول ربنا يسوع المسيح: "الذي لا يجمع معي فهو يفرّق" (لو 23:11). ومع ذلك فإننا مضطرون أن نسمي الأعمال الصالحة "جمعاً أو حصاداً" لأنها وأن كانت ليست معمولة باسم المسيح فهي تبقى صالحة. الكتاب يقول: "في كل أمة الذي يتّقية ويصنع البر مقبول عنده" (أع 35:10). وكما نفهم من قصة قائد المئة كرنيليوس، الذي كان يخاف الله ويسلك بالبر، كان سبب مسرة لله حتى أن ملاك الرب وقف به أثناء صلاته وقال له .. أرسل إلى يافا رجالاً عند سمعان الدباغ، ستجد هناك رجلاً يُدعى بطرس، ستسمع منه كلام الحياة الأبدية به ستخلص أنت وأهل بيتك (أع 10).
وهكذا نرى أن الله يستعمل وسائله المقدسة حتى لا يُحرم مثل هذا الرجل، في الأبدية، من المجازاة التي يستحقها بسبب أعماله الصالحة. ولكن يلزمه حتى ينالها هناك أن يؤمن ها هنا بالرب يسوع ابن الله، الذي جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة، والذي به (بالمسيح) ننال نعمة الروح القدس، الذي بواسطته يدخل ملكوت الله إلى داخل قلوبنا، ويمهّد فينا الطريق لننال بركات حياة الدهر الآتي.
أما قيمة الأعمال الصالحة – التي ليست معمولة من أجل المسيح – أمام الله، فتتوقف عند هذا الحد: أن الرب يعطي الإنسان الوسائل التي تفتح له طريق الحياة، وعليه أن يختار إمَّا الإستفادة منها أو إهمالها. ولهذا يقول مخلصنا الصالح لليهود: "لو كنتم عمياناً، لما كانت لكم خطية، ولكنكم تقولون أننا نبصر ولهذا فخطيتكم باقية" (يو 41:9).
عندما ينال رجل مثل كرنيليوس رضا الرب بسبب أعماله الصالحة، مع أنها ليست معمولة باسم المسيح، ثم يؤمن بابن الله، فإن أعماله كلها تُحسب أنها معمولة باسم المسيح بسبب إيمانه به. وعلى النقيض، فليس من حق المرء أن يتذمر أن عمله الصالح لم ينل المجازاة اللائقة، وهذا يستحيل لو كان معمولاً باسم المسيح، لأن تكميل كل ما هو صالح باسمه لا يجلب أكاليل البر في الدهر الآتي فحسب، بل يملأ الإنسان منذ الآن في هذ الدهر بنعمة الروح القدس، كما هو مكتوب "ليس بكيل يعطي اله الروح. الآب يحب الإبن وقد وضع كل شيء بين يديه" (يو 3: 34،35)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*وهكذا يا صديق الرب، يتضح أن إقتناء الروح الله هو الهدف الحقيقي لحياتنا المسيحيةن وأما الصلاة والسهر والصوم والصدقة وما عداها من أعمال الفضائل التي تُعمل لأجل المسيح فهي الوسائط التي توصَّلنا إلى غايتنا في إقتنائه"
سألت الأب سيرافيم: "ماذا تعني بالإقتناء؟ أنني لم أفهم جيداً ما تقصده!"، فأجاب: "الإقتناء هو نفسه الحصول على الشيء، أنت تفهم طبعاً معنى إقتناء المال؟ إقتناء الروح القدس مثله تماماً. أنت تفهم بما فيه الكفاية ماذا يعني ذلك بحسب المفاهيم العالمية. لعامة الناس، إقتناء المال هدف لحياتهم، أما عُلية القوم فيضاف إلى المال إكتساب الكرامة والشهرة وما يميزهم عن الآخرين، وعموماً كل مجازاة عمّا قدّموه إلى الدولة. كذلك إقتناء الروح القدس، فهو إيضاً رئيسي وأساسي، ولكنه كنز أبدي، مصدر لكل نعمة. وإقتناؤه يكون بنفس طريقة إقتناء الكنز المادي الزمني الزائل.
الرب يسوع المسيح، الله الكلمة المتجسد، يشبّه حياتنا بالسوق وأعمالنا على الأرض بالتجارة، وهو يوصينا جميعاً. تاجروا حتى آجئ، وادخروا الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة. وهو يقصد أن يقول .. إعملوا جلّ وقتكم على إقتناء الخيرات السماوية من خلال البضائع الأرضية، هذه البضائع الأرضية ليست سوى أعمال الفضيلة المعمولة باسم المسيح والتي تستجلب لنا نعمة الروح القدس.
في مثل العذارى الحكيمات والعذارى الجاهلات، عندما فرغ زيت الأخيرات، قيل لهن: "إذهبن وابتعن من السوق"، وعندما عُدن وجدن منزل العُرس قد أغلق بابه، ولم يتمكنّ من الدخول.
الكثيرون يعتقدون أن نقصان الزيت عند العذارى الجاهلات كناية عن نقصان أعمال الفضيلة المعمولة طوال الحياة. هذا التفسير ليس صحيح تماماً، أي نقصان لأعمال الفضيلة إن كن إحتفظن ببتوليتهن – حتى وإن كن جاهلات؟! – إن البتولية في حد ذاتها فضيلة عظمى، إنها حالة ملائكية، وهي تجبُّ كل الفضائل الأخرى.
أما أنا المسكين فأظن أن الذي كان ينقصهن هو بالتحديد نعمة روح الله القدوس. لأن الشيء الأساسي ليس هو عمل الفضيلة بل إقتناء الروح القدس، الكنز الأبدي، الذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل، الذي لا يساويه شيء على الإطلاق.
ظنّت أولئك العذارى الجاهلات روحياً، أن الحياة المسيحية تقتصر على هذه الممارسات، وفكّرن في أنفسهن قائلات: لقد سلكنا بالفضيلة، وعملنا أعمالاً تقوية، ولم يخطر على بالهن هل إقتنين نعمة الروح القدس أم لا ؟! ومثل هذه الحياة المعتمدة على ممارسة الفضائل المعنوية، ودون أن تُمتحن هذه الفضائل بدقة وحرص لنعرف مقدار ما تؤدي إليه من نعمة روح الله، تنتهي بنا كما يقول الآباء: توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان جيدة في البداية ولكن نهايتها تكون في قاع الجحيم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*في حديثه عن أولئك العذارى يقول القديس أنطونيوس الكبير في رسائله إلى الرهبان: "كثير من الرهبان والعذارى لا يدركون على وجه الإطلاق الفرق بين المشيئات الثلاثة التي تعمل داخل الإنسان .. الأولى مشيئة اللهن وهي كاملة ومخلّصة. والثانية هي مشيئتنا البشرية، وهي ليست مميتة ولا مخلّصة. أما الثالثة فهي شيطانية وهي مميته بالكلية. وهذه المشيئة الثالثة هي التي تدفع الإنسان إما إلى عدم ممارسة الفضائل نهائياً، أو ممارستها بكبرياء، ولأجل أرضاء الذات، أو على أحسن الفروض من أجل الخير ذاته وليس من أجل المسيح. الثانية – أي مشيئتنا الخاصة – تحثنا على إرضاء الدوافع البشرية، أو مثل التي لعدونا تحثنا على فعل الخير لذاته دون أن ننتبه للنعمة المذخرة لنا فيها.
أما المشيئة الإلهية أي المشيئة الأولى، المخلّصة، فهي تعلمنا وتحثنا أن نفعل الخير بهدف واحد هو إقتناء الروح القدس، الكنز الأبدي، الذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل، الذي لا يساويه شيء على الإطلاق.
إنها إذا نعمة الروح القدس المكني عنها بالزيت، والتي كانت تنقص العذارى الجاهلات. إنهن دُعين "جاهلات" فقط لأنهن لم يدركن حقيقة الثمر الواجبة لأعمال الفضيلة التي هي نعمة الروح القدس، والتي بدونها لا يخلص أحد، لأن "كل نفس تحيا بالروح القدس وتتمجد بالنقاوة، وتستنير سرياً بإتحادها بالثالوث القدوس"
الروح القدس بنفسه ياتي ويسكن فينا، أي في أرواحنا، وهذا الحلول فينا للكلي القدرة، أي الوجود داخلنا لوحدة الثالوث وكينونتها مع أرواحنا، لا تُعطى لنا إلاّ بشرط العمل بكل إجتهاد. وبكل وسيلة تتاح لنا لإقتناء هذا الروح القدس، الذي يهيئ فينا موضعاً لائقاً بهذا الإلتقاء حسب قول الحق الذي للرب: "إني سأسكن فيهم .. وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً" (2 كو 16:6). هذا هو الزيت الذي ملأ مصابيح العذارى الحكيمات، الزيت الذي إستمر مشتعلاً ومنيراً، والذي وحده أهّل العذارى الحكيمات لمقابلة العريس، عندما أتى في نصف الليل، بل وأدخلهن معه إلى حجرة العرس التي هي الفرح الأبدي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*أما العذارى الجاهلات، فلما رأين أن مصابيحهن تنطفئ ذهبن إلى السوق، ولم يُسعفهن الوقت للعودة قبل غلق الباب. السوق هو حياتنا، والباب الذي يُغلق فيمنع وصولنا إلى العريس هو الموت البشري، أما العذارى الجاهلات والحكيمات فهي النفوس المسيحية. الزيت لا يعني أبداً أعمالنا الصالحة بل نعمة الروح الكلي القداسة، والتي تُقتنى من خلالها. وبواسطتها يملأ الروح القدس كياننا محوّلاً إيانا إلى أن يلبس المائت عدم الموت، والفاسد عدم الفساد. الموت بالجسد يتحول إلى حياة أبدية، والموت النفسي إلى حياة روحية، والظلمة تتحول إلى نور، الحظائر المربوطة فيها غرائزنا مثل الحيوانات إلى هياكل لله، إلى حجرات للعرس نتقابل فيها مع ربنا، خالقنا ومخلصنا، عريس نفوسنا السماوي.
ما أقسى الآلام التي يتحملها الرب بسبب شقاوتنا، أي بسبب إهمالنا لدعوته القائلة: "أنا واقف على الباب وأقرع" (رؤ 20:3)، ويُفهم من "الباب" سياق حياتنا التي لم يغلقها الموت بعد.
آه يا حبيب الرب كم أتمنى أن تكون دائماً وفي هذه الحياة في ملء الروح القدس، يقول الرب .. سأحكم عليكم في الحالة التي أجدكم فيها.
فيالشقاوتنا إذا وجدنا مُثقلين بالهموم والأتعاب الأضية، لأنه من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يحتمل غضبه، أو من يستطع أن يقف أمام وجهه؟ ولذلك فقوله: "إسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" هذا، عوضاً عن النص الصريح بعدم التهاون في إقتناء الروح الله، لأن السهر والصلاة ما هما إلا وسيلة الحصول على النعمة.
من المؤكد أن كل عمل صالح معمول باسم المسيح يجلب نعمة الروح القدس، أما الصلاة فهي أكثر مما عداها في فاعليتها لإجتلاب النعمة، لأنها في متناولنا على الدوام. فقد يكون لكم رغبة في الذهاب إلى الكنيسة، ولكن الكنيسة بعيدة، أو أن موعد الخدمات فيها قد إنتهى. أو قد يكون لك الرغبة في التصدق على الفقراء لكن لا يوجد أمامك فقير، أو ليس لديك شيء لتعطيه. أو تتمنى أن تعيش بتولاً، لكن ليس لك القدرة على ذلك، سواء لتكوينك النفسي أو لمحاربات العدو، التي قد لا يستطيع كل إنسان أن يقاومها بسبب ميول الجسد الضعيفة. أو قد تكون لك رغبة في أي عمل صالح آخر تعمله باسم المسيح، ولكن قوتك تضعف عن إتمامه، أو أن الظروف غير مواتيه له لسبب أو لآخر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*أما الصلاة فلا شيء من كل ما سبق يستطيع أن يمنعها، فالمرء له على الدوام القدرة على الصلاة، الغني والفقير، العظيم كالعامي، القوي كالضعيف، الصحيح كالعليل، البار كالخاطئ ..
ويمكننا الحكم على قوة وفاعلية الصلاة، حتى صلاة الخاطئ إن كانت بعزم القلب، من هذه القصة التي توارثناها ونردها: (فقد مات إبن وحيد لأمه البائسة، وفي الطريق إلى القبر تقابلت مع إمرأة ساقطة كانت قادمة لتوها من بيت النجاسة، فما كان من هذه الأخيرة إلاّ أن رقّ قلبها لتلك الثكلى اليائسة، فتجرأت وصرخت نحو الرب، بالرغم من نجاسة الخطيئة التي كانت لا تزال تملأ حياتها وقالت: ليس من أجلي أنا الخاطئة المسكينة، لكن من اجل دموع هذه الأم التي تبكي وحيدها، وكلي ثقة في مراحمك واقتدارك فأقمه يا سيدي الرب! .. فأقامه الرب)
هذه يا صديق الرب هي قوة وفاعلية الصلاة. فهي تعطي أكثر من كل ما عداها نعمة روح الله. وهي في متناول أيدينا. فطوبى لنا إذا أتى الرب ووجدنا ساهرين، وفي ملء نعمة روحه القدوس، حينئذ يكون لنا الجراة أن نرجو ان نختطف على السحاب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء، الذي سيأتي بقوة ومجد ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويعطي كل واحد حسب أعماله.
أنت تظن يا حبيب الرب أنه لسعادة كبيرة أن تتحادث مع المسكين سيرافيم، معتقداً أنه لا يخلو من نعمة الرب. فكم يكون عندما تتحادث مع الله ذاته، ينبوع كل نعمة سماوية أو أرضية؟ بالحق أنه بالصلاة نؤهّل أن نتكلم معه، أي مع فادينا المحيي الرحيم، وهنا يجب الإحتراس، لننهي صلاتنا في الوقت الذي يحل فيه الروح القدس علينا، ويهبنا - بقياس ما يعرفه هو - نعمته السماوية. وعندما نحس بحضوره، فلنتوقف عن الكلام والصلاة.
في الواقع ما فائدة الدعاء: "هلمَّ تفضَّل وحلَّ فينا، طهرنا من كل دنس، وخلص نفوسنا، أنت الصالح وحده". فلماذا إذن نكرر الطلبة، متى حلَّ بالفعل فينا إستجابة لطلباتنا المملؤة حباً، ونحن واثقين فيه، وندعو بالحق باسمه القدوس، بهذا التواضع والحب ممكن أن نستقبل هذا المعزي في هيكل نفوسنا الجائعة والمتعطشة لحضوره؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*سأشرح لك ذلك، يا حبيب الرب، بمثال: إفترض أنك دعوتني لزيارتك، وأنا لبيت دعوتك للجلوس إليك والتحدث معك، ولكن بالرغم من وجودي عندك لم تكف عن تكرار الدعوة قائلاً: "هلم بالتفضل بالدخول عندي!" فحتما سأفكر في نفسي قائلاً: ماذا حدث؟! هل فقد عقله؟! إنني عنده وهو لا يزال يكرر دعوتي. وهذا تماماً ما يحدث مع الروح القدس، ولهذا يقول المزمور: "إبتعدوا عني واعلموا انني أنا الرب، سأرتفع بين الأمم، سأرتفع عن الأرض" (مز 46: 10، 11)
هذا يعني .. إنني أُظهر وسأظل أُظهر ذاتي لكل مؤمن وسأتحدث معه، كما كنت أتحدث مع آدم في الفردوس، ومع إبراهيم ويعقوب وبقية خدامي، موسى وأيوب ومن شابههم.
البعض يعتقد أن هذا "الإبتعاد"، إنما يكون بترك كل ما يختص بالأرض، أي أنه أثناء الحديث مع الله بالصلاة، فعلى المرء أن يتخلى عن كل ما هو أرضي، وهذا صحيح، أما أنا فأقول كما من الله .. إنه بالرغم من أنه ضرورى أن يجمع الإنسان فكره من الأرضيات ويتحاشاها، فإنه يلزم عند الإحساس بحضور السيد الرب، والروح القدس يتنازل إلينا في ملء صلاحه الفائق، يلزم الإبتعاد عن الصلاة، نعم التوقف عن الصلاة ذاتها.
روح الإنسان المصلي تتحادث مع الله وتنطق العبارات، اما عند حلول الروح لاقدس فالأفضل أن يظل الإنسان صامتاًن حتى تستطيع بالروح أن تسمع جلياً، وتتفهم إعلانات الحياة الأبدية التي يتنازل ليهبنا إياها. اليقظة الكملة للنفس والروح وطهارة وعفة الجسد، مطلوبين في هذه الحالة. هكذا كان الحال في جبل حوريب عندما امر موسى بني إسرائيل أن يمتنعوا عن المعاشرات الزوجية مدة ثلاثة أيام قبل حلول الرب على جبل سيناء، لأن "الله نار آكلة" (عب 29:12)، تلتهم كل ما هو غير طاهر، ولا يستطيع أن يدنو منه أي دنس جسدياً أو روحياً.
لكن ماذا يا أبي عن الأعمال الصالحة الأخرى التي تُعمل من اجل المسيح، لكي نقتني بواسطتها الروح القدس؟ إنك لا تتكلم إلاّ عن الصلاة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*"إقتناء نعمة الروح القدس يكون أيضاً بممارسة كل الفضائل الممكنة، من اجل المسيح. تاجر بتلك التي تعطيك أوفر الأرباح. رأس المال المكتنز من نعمة الله الغنية، والذي هو ثمرة الأرباح من الأعمال الصالحة التي تعود علينا، أودعه في بنك التوفير الإلهي الأبدي وسوف يعطيك فائدة روحية، ليس فقط 4% أو 6% بل 100% للروبل الروحي الواحد، بل وأكثر بما لا يُقاس.
فمثلاً إذا كانت الصلاة والسهر تجلب لك نعماً كثيرة، فاسهر وصلِّ. الصوم يجلب لك مزيداً، فصُم. المحبة تجلب لك باستفاضة، فاعمل أعمال المحبة. وهكذا أوزن (قيّم) كل عمل صالح يُعمل باسم المسيح.
سأتكلم عن نفسي أنا المسكين سيرافيم، فلقد وُلدت في عائلة من تجار مدينة كورسك، وقبل دخولي الدير كنت وأخي نشتغل بالتجارة بمختلف البضائع، وخاصة تلك التي تجلب لنا الأرباح الوفيرة. فأصنع أنت بالمثل، كما أن هدف التجارة هو تحقيق أكبر ربح ممكن، هكذا فإنه يلزم أن يكون هدف الحياة المسيحية ليس فقط ممارسة الصلاة والأعمال الصالحة، بل إقتناء كل النعم الممكنة.
وعلى الرغم من أن الرسول يأمر .. صلوا بلا إنقطاع، فإنه يضيف .. الأفضل أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بفهم عن ألف كلمة باللسان فقط. ويحذرنا الرب قائلاً: ليس كل من يقول لي يارب يارب يخلص، ولكن الذي يصنع إرادة أبي، وبتعبير آخر .. الذي يعمل عمل الرب بغيرة. وما هو هذا العمل إلاّ .. الإيمان بالله والذي أرسله يسوع المسيح. وإذا تفهمنا وصايا المسيح جيداً، كذلك تعاليم الرسل، فإننا نرى أن جهادنا المسيحي لا يقتصر على جمع الأعمال الصالحة، والتي هي لا تتعدى أن تكون وسائل للوصول إلى الهدف، بل إستخلاص أكبر فائدة منها، وبتعبير آخر: الحصول على المواهب الفائقة التي للروح القدس.
يطيب لي يا صديق الرب، أن تعثر على هذا النبع الذي لا ينضب من النعم، وأن تسأل نفسك على الدوام السؤال التالي: "هل أنا في نعمة الروح القدس؟" فإن كان الجواب بالإيجاب، مبارك الرب،فلا يوجد ما يُحزن حتى ولو كانت الدينونة الأبدية غداً، فإنك ستكون مستعداً للظهور أمام قضاء الله المرهوب. لأنه مكتوب: سأدينكم بحسب الحالة التى اجدكم عليها. وإن كان الجواب بالنفي، ونحن غير واثقين أننا في الروح القدس، فيلزمنا سرعة البحث عن السبب الذي بسببه تركنا وفارق الروح قلوبنا، فننشده بلا هواده حتى نجده ثانية، وبصلاحه يعود إلينا ويكون معنا. يلزم أن نتعقب الأعداء الذين يمنعوننا من الوصول إليه حتى نلاشيهم تماماً بمعونة الله. يقول المرتل داود: "أتعقب أعدائي وأدركهم ولا أعود حتى أفنيهم، أضربهم فلا يستطيعون القيام، ويسقطون تحت قدميّ" (مز 18: 38،39)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*بالحق أنه هكذا يا ولدي، هذا هو السبب في أنه يجب ممارسة التجارة الروحية بالفضائل، وزّع هبات النعمة لكل من يحتاجها، وليكن أمامك دائماً المثال التالي .. الشمعة الموقدة، وإن كانت تحترق بنار أرضية، إلاّ أنها قادرة على إيقاد شموع أخرى لازمة لإنارة أماكن مختلفة، دون أن تفقد بريقها. فغن كان هذا عن النار الأرضية فكم يكون عن نار النعمة التي للروح القدس؟! الغنى الأرضي والثروات الزائلة إذا توزعت فإنها تتناقص، أما كنز النعمة السمائي فإنه يتضاعف على الدوام عند الذي ينشره. ولهذا قال الرب نفسه للسامرية: "الذي يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً، أما الذي يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، لأن الماء يصير فيه ينبوعاً ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو 4: 13، 14)
ثم سألته: يا أبي إنك تتكلم دائماً عن إقتناء الروح القدس كغاية الحياة المسيحية، فكيف وأين أتعرّف عليه. إن الأعمال الصالحة ظاهرة، لكن هل الروح القدس يمكن ان يُرى؟ وكيف لي أن أدرك إن كان يسكن فيّ ام لا؟ فأجاب الستارتز:
لقد وصلنا في هذا الزمان إلى حالة عامة من الفتور في الإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح، إلى حالة من فقدان الحس بالإتصال بالله، والغفلة عن أعماله الإلهية في العناية بنا، لقد ذهبنا بعيداً لدرجة أنه يمكن أن يُقال أننا إبتعدنا تقريباً كلية عن الحياة المسيحة الحقة. إن بعض فقرات الكتاب المقدس تبدو لنا غريبةن فمثلاً عندما قال الروح القدس على فم موسى: وراى آدم الله يتمشى في الفردوس، أو عندما نقرأ أن الرسول بولس منعه الروح من الكرازة في آسيا، ولكنه رافقه إلى مكدونية. وفي كثير من المواضع الأخرى في الكتاب المقدس، يتحدث عن ظهو رالله للناس.
فيقول البعض: "إن هذه الفقرات غير مفهومة، وهل يتقبّل العقل أن يرى بشر الله بهذه الطريقة العلنية؟!" هذا الإستغراب وعدم الفهم ناتج عن اننا تركنا بساطتنا المسيحية الأولى، وبإدعاءهم العلم والمعرفة دخلوا في ظلمة الجهل، حتى أنهم لم يتصوروا إمكانية حدوث ما كان الأقدمون يشعرون بوضوحه، حتى أنهم كانوا يتكلمون فيما بينهم عن ظهورات الله للإنسان كما لو كان شيئاً مألوفاً وليس بمستغرب على الإطلاق.
وليس أدل على ذلك من موقف أيوب من أصدقائه، عندما إتهموه بالتجديف على الله، فأجابهم: كيف يكون هذا وأنا أشعر بنفخة القدير في أنفي. وبتعبير آخر .. كيف لي أن أجدف على الله إن كان الروح القدس معي؟! إن كنت قد جدّفت على الله لفارقني الروح القدس، لكن عجباً! فانا أشعر بنَفَسه في أنفي.
وبنفس الطريقة تماماً، إبراهيم ويعقوب رأيا الله وتحادثا معه مراراً، بل لقد صارعه يعقوب . موسى تكلم مع الله طويلاً حتى دعي كليم الله، بل وكل شعب إسرائيل معه، عندما تسلّم لوحي العهد على جبل سيناء. لقد كان عمود السحاب وعمود النار، كناية عن النعمة المرئية للروح القدس ليس في النوم ولا في الأحلام ولا في تصوّر خيال ضعيف، لكن في الواقع الحقيقي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*لقد صرنا غافلين جداً عن العمل على خلاص نفوسنا، ولم نعد نفهم كلام الكتاب كما يجب. كل هذا بسبب أننا عوضاً عن البحث عن النعمة، نعوقها بكبرياء عقولنا، عن الحلول لسكنى نفوسنا، وهذا هو السبب في أننا خاليين من الإستنارة الإلهية الحقيقية، التي يرسلها إلى قلوب الجياع والعطاش من كل قلوبهم لبر الله.
كثيرون يفهمون خطأ قول الكتاب المقدس: "فصنع الله الإنسان من طين الأرضن ثم نفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة" (تك 7:2)، وكأن آدم أول ما خلق لم تكن فيه نفس ولا روح بشرية، وإنما جسد مخلوق من الطين. هذا التفسير خاطئ، لأن السيد الرب خلق آدم من طين الأرض فعلاً وإنما بالحالة التي يقصدها الرسول بولس حينما يشدد: "لتُحفظ أرواحكم ونفوسكم وأجسادكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح" (1 تس 23:5)
هذه المكونات الثلاثة التي بها يكتمل كياننا، خلقت من طين الأرض. آدم لم يخلق ميتاً ولكن جسماً حيوانياً متحركاً وفاعلاً، مشابهاً بقية الخلائق الحية على الأرض التي تحركها المشيئة الإلهية. ولكن حدث ما يفوق مجرّد الخلقة. فلو أن الله ما نفخ في وجه آدم نفخة الحياة هذه (أي نعمة الروح القدس المنبثقة من الآب والمستقرة على الأبن وبسببه ترسل إلى العالم كله) أقول لولا هذه النفخة لبقى آدم محروماً من الروح المؤَلِّه، رغم أنه خُلق بصورة كاملة، ليسود على كل الخلائق الأخرى، وكتاج لكل الخليقة التي على الأرض. ولظلَّ على شبه كل الخلائق التي مع أن لها جسد ونفس، كل واحد كجنسها، ولكنها محرومة داخلياً من الروح القدس. ولكن أول ما نفخ الله في وجهه نفخة الحياة صار آدم – حسب قول الكتاب – "نفساً حية" أي مشابهاً لله في كل شيء، قابلاً للحياة الأبدية دون موت. كان آدم متسلطاً على كل العناصر الأخرى إلى الدرجة التي لا يستطيع فيها الماء أن يغرقه، ولا النار أن تحرقه، ولا الأرض أن تبتلعه، ولا الهواء له سلطان أن يؤذيه. كل شيء كان خاضعاً لسيادته عليه كمختار اللهن وكأنه مالك وملك الخليقة كلها. كان هو الكمال ذاته، إكليل صنعه الله ومكرماً لذلك. نفخة الحياة التي تلقاها آدم من الله ملأته حكمة حتى أنه لم يكن – وغالبا لن يكون – على الأرض إنسان يضارعه في الإمتلاء من المعرفة والفهم. ولما أمره الله أن يعطي أسماء لكل الخلائق، أعطاها طبقاً لأوصاف ومواصفات وقوة وخصائص كل منهما المعطاة لها من الله.
وبسبب هذه الهبة التي وهبته إياها النعمة الإلهية الفائقة، والتي آلت إليه نتيجة لاقتباله نفخة الحياة، كان آدم يستطيع أن يرى ويفهم أن الله يتمشى في الفردوس ويعي كلامه، وكذلك محادثات الملائكة القديسين، بل ولغة سائر الخلائق، الوحوش والطيور والزواحف الحية التي تعيش على الأرض، وهو كل ما خفي عن أفهامنا نحن الخطاة منذ السقوط، والذي كان جلياً وواضحاً لآدم قبل سقوطه.
هذه الحكمة ذاتها، والقوة نفسها والقدرة عينها، وكذلك كل الصفات المقدسة والخيرّة كانت قد أعطيت من الله لحواء عندما خلقها، لا من طين الأرض ولكن من ضلع آدم في عدن، جنة الفرح والسرور، في الفردوس الذي زرعه في وسط الأرض.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*وحتى يستطيع آدم وحواء أن يحتفظا على الدوام بما آل إليهما من الصفات غير المائتة، الكاملة والإلهية، والتي حازاها بنفخة الحياة، زرع الله لهما شجرة الحياة في وسط الفردوس، ووضع في ثمارها كل كيان وملء هبات نفخته الإلهية. ولو لم يخطئ آدم وحواء لأمكنهما وكل نسلهما أن يأكلوا من ثمار هذه الشجرة، فيحتفظوا بالقوة المحيية للنعمة الإلهية في داخلهم وكذلك بالملء غير الفاني، الذي يتجدد إلى الأبد، للقوى الجسدية والنفسية والروحية، ولظلوا على الدوام دون أن تتطرق إليهم الشيخوخة، وهي حالة فائقة مطوّبة يعجز خيالنا الآن عن إدراكها.
ولكنهما إذ ذاقا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر قبل الأوان، ومخالفةً لوصية الله، فميّزا بين الخير والشر، وصارا فريسة للأهوال التي لحقتهما بعد هذا التعدي على الوصية الإلهية. ففقدا العطية الثمينة التي هي نعمة الروح القدس. ولذلك حتى مجئ المسيح يسوع الإله المتجسد "روح الله لم يكن (في العالم) لأن يسوع لم يكن قد تمجّد بعد" (يو 39:7).
هذا لا يعني أن روح الله كان قد فارق العالم بالكلية، ولكن وجوده لم يكن مستعلناً كما كان في آدم، ولا كما هو فينا الآن نحن المسيحيين الأرثوذكس. ولكنه كان يبقى كخارجي عن الإنسان، على الرغم من أن علامات حضوره في العالم كانت معروفة للناس .. على سبيل المثال، فكثير من أسرار الخلاص المزمع أن يكون للبشرية كان قد أُعلن لآدم وحواء بعد السقوط. وبالرغم من إثم قايين، فقد إستطاع أن يسمع الصوت الإلهي موجهاً له اللوم. نوح تكلم مع الله، وإبراهيم رأى الله ويومه العظيم وتهلل برؤيته. كانت نعمة الروح القدس تتجلى خارجياً لجميع أنبياء العهد القديم وفي أبرار إسرائيل، حتى أن اليهود – فيما بعد – أنشأوا مدارس خاصة لأبناء الأنبياء، ليتعلموا كيف يدركوا ظهورات الله أو الملائكة ويميزوا بين أفعال الروح القدس وأعمال وأحداث الحياة العادية الخالية من النعمة.
سمعان الشيخ، ويواقيم وحنّة جدّي المسيح وكثيرون من خدام الله، كانت عيونهم مفتوحة وإنكشفت لهم بعض الأسرار الإلهية، فكانوا يسمعون أصواتاً أو يتلقون إعلاناً يتأكد لهم بعد ذلك بمعجزات أو أحداث فائة لكنها واقعية.
كان روح الله يُستعلن أيضاً للوثنيين، ولكن بصورة أضعف. بالرغم من عدم معرفتهم للإله الحقيقي، إلاّ أن الروح كان يجد في وسطهم بعض المختارين ممن هو مؤهل لذلك. فعلى سبيل المثال كانت هناك نبيّات عذارى، يعرفن بـ "السبليين"، كن نذرن بتوليتهن لإله مجهول، ولكنه إله على كل حال، كانوا يعتقدون أنه خالق الكون، كلي القدرة، ويحكم العالم كله، كما تخيله الوثنيين. ومع أن الفلاسفة الوثنيين أيضاً كانوا يتيهون في ظلمات الجل بالله، ولكنهم على الرغم من ذلك كانوا يبحثون عن الحق، ولذلك إذ سرّ الله بهذه الغيرة للحق، استحقوا أن ينالوا بصيصاً من الروح القدس في حدود ولو ضيقة، كما هو مكتوب: الأمم الذين لم يعرفوا الله، ولكنهم سلكوا بالطبيعة بحسب الناموس، فقد صنعوا ما يسر الله.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*الرب يقدّر جداً الحق، إلى الحد الذي جعله هو نفسه يعلن بالروح القدس، "الحق ينبع من الأرض أما البر فينزل من السماء" (مز 12:85 حسب النص).
وهكذا ترى يا صديق الله، حُفظت معرفة الله في كل من .. الشعب المختار، المحبوب من الله، وكذلك عند الوثنيين الذي لم يعرفوا الله. وهذا يا بني، بوضوح وعقلانية تامّين، كيف كان الروح القدس إلهنا يعمل في الإنسان. وبواسطة ما يشعر به داخلياً أو خارجياً يستطيع الواحد أن يتأكد أن هذا الفعل من الروح القدس وليس تضليل من العدو، وهذا ما كان منذ سقوط آدم وحتى تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح.
بدون هذا الإدراك الحقيقي لفعل الروح القدسن والذي حُفظ دائماً في الطبيعة البشرية، لم يكن بإمكان الإنسان أن يتأكد من مجئ نسل المرأة، ذاك الذي وُعد له لآدم وحواء، لكي يسحق رأس الحية.
وفي آخر الأيام، أعلن الروح القدس لسمعان الشيخ عندما كان في سن الخامسة والستين، سر الحبل البتولي وميلاد المسيح من كلية الطهر الدائمة البتولية مريم. وفيما بعد، بعد أن عاش بنعمة الروح القدس 300 عام تقريباً وهو في سن ال365، جاهر في الهيكل أنه تأكد، بواسطة الروح القدس، أنه يرى المسيح مخلص العالم، الذي حبل به من الروح القدس بغير زرع بشر بخلاف الطبيعة، والذي سبق أن قيل له عن ميلاده منذ ثلاثمائة عام.
وهناك أيضاً حنة النبية، إبنة فنوئيل، التي منذ ترملها منذ أكثر من 80 عاماً كانت خلالها تخدم الله في الهيكل، وهي ممتلئة من النعمة والحكمة، خادمة طاهرة لله، من خلال مواهب خاصة أخذتها من النعمة. أعلنت هي أيضاً أن هذا هوالمسيّا المنتظر، المسيحي الحقيقي، الإله المتأنس، ملك إسرائيل الذي جاء من أجل خلاص آدم والجنس البشري كله.
عندما أتم ربنا يسوع المسيح عمله الخلاصي وقام من الموات، نفخ في وجه تلاميذه، مجدداً نفخة الحياة التي فقدها آدم، واعطاهم بذلك نفس النعمة التي كان يتمتع بها آدم. وليس هذا فحسب، ولكنه قال لهم .. أنه خير لهم أن ينطلق إلى الآب، لأنه إن لم يذهب لا يأتي روح الله إلى العالم. ولكن إن مضى (المسيح) إلى الآب سيرسله إلى العالم، وعندما يأتي هذا المعزي فإنه سيقتادهم وكل من يؤمن بتعليمهم نحو الحق الكامل، وهو سيذكرهم بكل ما قاله لهم عندما كان لا يزال بعد معهم في هذا العالم (يو 16). هذه هي النعمة التي كان يعدهم بها .. "نعمة فوق نعمة".
وهكذا في يوم الخمسين، فقد أرسل لهم بمهابة، الروح القدس كريح عاصف، على شكل ألسنة نار إستقرت على كل واحد منهم وملأتهم من قوة النعمة الإلهية الملتهبة، وكأنها نسمة محيية ومفرحة لنفوسهم، والتي أشركتهم في قوتها وفعلها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*نفس هذه النعمة الملتهبة والمنسكبة للروح القدس، قد وُهبت لنا جميعاً، نحن المؤمنين بالمسيح، في سر المعمودية، وتُختم بالمسحة المقدسة (أي بالمسح بزيت الميرون المقدس على أعضاء الجسم الرئيسية كما تحددهم الكنيسة المقدسة). فننال إلى الأبد هذه النعمة. ولذلك يُقال: "ختم هبة الروح القدس" ولأنه بحق لا توضع هذه الأختام إلاّ على الأوعية التي تضم ما هو ثمين على وجه الخصوص، وأي شيء في العالم، أثمن وأقدس من هبات الروح القدس المرسلة لنا من الأعالي في سر المعمودية؟!
نعمة العماد هذه عظيمة وكبيرة الأهمية لحياتنا ولا غنى عنها، بل ومحيية للإنسان، حتى ولو إنزلق إلى الهرطقة، فهي لا تفارقه حتى الموت، أي إلى تمام فترة إختباره المؤقته المحددة من العناية الإلهية، وذلك حتى تعطيه فرصة التوبة.
لو لم نخطئ بعد المعمودية، لظللنا إلى الأبد قديسين للعلي، أطهاراً بلا لوم، متغربين عن كل نجاسات الجسد والروح. لذلك فمنتهى بؤس وشقاء الإنسان هي في عدم التقدّم في الحكمة والنعمة ومعرفة الرب يسوع المسيح مع إنصرام سنين العمر، مثلما كان يتقدّم ربنا يسوع المسيح. بل على العكس، فنحن إذ نتعمّق في حياة الفساد، نُحرم من الروح القدس، فنصير خطاة بدرجات مختلفة بل من أعاظم الخطاة ونجلب على أنفسنا الشقاء.
ولكن إذا تحرّك قلب الإنسان برحمة الله الذي يبحث عن خلاصنا، ويقبل كل أحد، وصمّم إكراماً له أن يكرّس الساعات المبكرة إلى الله وللسهر لكي يجد خلاصه الأبدي، حينئذ، في طاعة لصوته، يجب أن يسرع بتقديم توبة حقيقية عن كل خطاياه، ويمارس الفضائل المضادة للخطايا التي كان يفعلها. وهكذا من خلال الفضائل التي تُعمل من خلالنا ويؤسس فيه ملكوت الله. لأن كلمة الله لا تسقط أبداً .. ملكوت الله داخلكم (لو 21:17)، وملكوت الله يُغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه (مت 12:11)، ولن نصل إليه إلاّ بعنف الجهاد.
وإذا غصب الإنسان نفسه على الجهاد لتقطيع الأغلال، هذه التي تجعله أسيراً للخطية، وتمنعه بتوالي السقوط من الإتجاه نحو الله بعزيمة صادقة، فإنه يصل أخيراً إلى التواجه مع الله أكثر بياضاً من الثلج مطهراً بنعمته. "تعالوا إلي يقول الرب، إن كانت خطاياكم حمراء كالدودي أجعلها بيضاء كالثلج" (إش 18:1).*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*رائي سفر الرؤيا، الرسول القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي، رأى رجالاً هكذا لابسين حُللاً بيضاء (التي هي ثياب البر)، وممسكين بأيديهم سعفاً (علامة النصرة) ومرنمين ترنيمة رائعة لله "هلليلويا". التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يقّلد جمال هذه الترنيمة. ويقول ملاك الرب متحدثاً عنهم: "هؤلاء الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة، وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيّضوها في دم الحمل" (رؤ 14:7)
إغتسلوا بآلامهم وتبيَّضوا بالتناول من الأسرار غير الدنسة معطية الحياة، التي هي جسد ودم الحمل بلا دنس ولا عيب، المسيح الذي بذل ذاته بإرادته قبل الدهور من أجل خلاص العالم، والآن أيضاً هو مبذول ومقسّم بالرغم من أنه لا ينتهي ولا ينقص، حتى يعطينا أن نشترك في الحياة الأبدية، ونتقدّم بجراءة لنتبرر في الدينونة الأخيرة. هذا هو السر الذي يفوق كل إدراك، الذي أُعطي لنا عوضاً عن ثمرة شجرة الحياة، التي أراد عدو البشرية إبليس – الساقط من السماء – أن يحرم منها الجنس البشري.
بالرغم من أن الشيطان أضلّ أولاً حواء وتلاها آدم، إلاّ أن الله لم يعطنا فقط مخلصاً من نسل المرأة ويدوس الموت بموته، ولكنه أعطانا أيضاً في شخص إمرأة والدة الإله مريم الدائمة البتولية، التي سحقت في ذاتها وفي الجنس البشري جميعه رأس الحية. وجعل لنا محامية لا تكل ولا تكف عن الشفاعة لأجلنا أمام إبنها الذي هو إلهنا، ومدافعة لا تقهر عن الخطاة والعتاة الأكثر قساوة. ولهذا فهي تُدعى بحق: "مُرعبة الشياطين"، لأنه يستحيل على الشيطان أن يقهر ويهلك إنساناً، طالما لا يكفّ هذا الأخير عن الإستنجاد بوالدة الإله.
يجب علي أنا المسكين سيرافيم، أن أشرح لك يا صديق الرب، ما هو الفارق الكبير بين عمل الروح القدس، الذي يسكن سرياً في قلوب الذين يؤمنون بربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، وأعمال الظلمة والخطيئة التي تدخل إلينا خفية كاللص وذلك بإيعاز من الشيطان، وتعمل على إفتراسنا.
الروح القدس يذكرنا بأقوال ربنا يسوع المسيح، ويعمل دائماً فينا منتصراً معه، أي مع المسيح، يمنح المسرة لقلوبنا، ويقود خطواتنا في طريق السلام. في حين أن أفعال الروح الكاذب إبليس، مضادة لطريق المسيح، وهي تستثير فينا الثورة والتذمُّر ومملؤة من شهوات الجسد والعين وتعظم المعيشة.
"الحق الحق أقول لكم، الذي يؤمن بي فلن يموت أبداً" (يو 47:6) "وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد" (يو 26:11)، الذي بإيمانه بالمسيح يقتني نعمة الروح القدس، حتى ولو كان قد سقط في خطية ما بسبب ضعفه البشري تسبب له موت النفس، فهو لن يموت إلى الأبد، بل سيُقام بنعمة ورحمة ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح، الذي حمل في ذاته خطايا العالم، وهو يعطي مجاناً نعمة فوق نعمة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*ويتكلم الإنجيل عن هذه النعمة التي تستعلن للعالم أجمع ولجنسنا البشري يواسطة الإله- الإنسان. فيقول ... كان هو الحياة لكل كائن، والحياة كانت نور الناس، ويضيف .. النور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه (يو 1). وهذا يعني أن نعمة الروح القدس التي ننالها في المعمودية باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وبالرغم من سقطاتنا المتتالية، وبالرغم من الظلمات التي تكتنف النفس، فهي تستمر في اللمعان داخل قلوبنا، هذا النور الأبدي الإلهي بسبب إستحقاقات المسيح اللانهائية.
أما الخاطئ القاسي القلب، فإن نور المسيح يقول للآب .. "يا أبّا الآب لا يحمو غضبك ضد هذه القساوة إلى الأبد (نهاية حياته)"، ثم عندما يستفيق الخاطئ من غفوته ويلتجئ للتوبة، فهي تمسح تماماً كل آثار الجرائم التي إرتكبها، وتستر الخاطئ السابق بلباس عدم الفساد الذي نسجته نعمة الروح القدس هذه، التي طالما حدثتك عن إقتنائها.
وينبغي أن أضيف أيضاً، حتى تدرك بوضوح أكثر ما الذي أعنيه بالنعمة الإلهية، وكيف نتعرّف عليها، وكيف تستعلن للإنسان الذي تنير قلبه: إن نعمة الروح القدس هي النور الذي ينير للإنسان. فكل الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك، وداود الذي أتى من نسله الإله المتجسد يقول: "سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (مز 105:119). وأيضاً: "لو لم يكن ناموسك تلاوتي لهلكت حينئذ في مذلتي" (مز 92:119)، وبكلمات أخرى، فإن نعمة الروح القدس التي يعلنها الناموس في صورة الوصايا الإلهية هي سراجي ونوري. فإن لم يكن المقصود هو نعمة الروح القدس (التي أعاني الكثير لأحمل نفسي على إقتنائها، والتي أبحث بغيرة عن أحكام عدلك سبع مرات كل يوم (مز 164:119))، فكيف لي في وسط الهموم العديدة التي تحيط بطبيعتي الفاسدة أن أجد في نفسي قبساً من النور ليضيء طريقي في مسار الحياة التي أظلمتها أحقاد أعدائي وحسدهم؟!
في الواقع، إن الرب نفسه أوضح مراراً، وأمام شهود كثيرين، عمل الروح القدس في الإنسان، خاصة الذي أنارهم وعلّمهم بأعماله الباهرة. تذكر أيضاً موسى النبي بعد كلامه مع الله على جبل سيناء وكيف لم يستطع الشعب أن ينظر إليه، إذ كان وجهه يلمع بنور بهي عجيب. بل كان يلزمه أن يحجب وجهه ببرقع عندما يتكلم مع الشعب. وتذكروا أيضاً تجلّي الرب على جبل طابور وكيف كان يحيط به نور عظيم: "تغيرت هيئته أمامهم وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالثلج .. فخاف تلاميذه وسقطوا على وجوههم". ولكن عندما ظهر موسى وإيليا معه في ذلك النور عينه: "جاءت سحابة وظللتهم" وحجبت ذلك النور الإلهي، حتى لا تعمى عيون التلاميذ (مت 17). وهكذا دائماً تظهر نعمة الروح القدس والله في نور بهي لا يوصف للذين يُعلن لهم الله عن عمله.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*وسألت الأب سيرافيم: ولكن كيف؟ هل أستطع أن أعرف إن كنت موجوداً في نعمة الروح القدس؟! فأجاب:
هذا أمر بسيط جداً يا صديق الرب، "كل شيء بسيط لمن أقتنى الفهم" (أم 9:8 س). ومنتهى شقاوتنا أننا لا نجدّ في البحث عن هذه الحكمة الإلهيةن التي لا تنفخ لأنها ليست من هذا العالم.
هذه المعرفة الممتلئة محبة لله وللقريب، تُعد كل إنسان وتبنيه لكي يعرف خلاصه. ويقول الرب في حديثه عن هذه المعرفة: "الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبلون" (1تي 4:2)، ولما راى أن تلاميذه تنقصهم هذه المعرفة قال: هل أنتم أيضاً حتى الآن غير فاهمين! أما قرأتم المكتوب؟ (مت 16:15، لو 24: 25-27) والكتاب المقدس يقول مشيراً لهذه المعرفة أنه "فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا المكتوب" وقد كان الرسل يدركون دائماً بحق إن كان روح الله معهم أم لا، وقد ملئهم من كل معرفة ومن كل فهم وكل حكمة روحية، وقد رأوا حضور الروح القدس معهم وأعلنوا بوضوح وتأكيد أن عملهم كان بالكامل سبب مسرة للسيد الرب. وهذا يفسر لماذا كتبوا في رسالتهم: "أرتضى الروح القدس ونحن ... " (أع 28:15)
فقط على هذه الأرضية الصلبة قدموا رسائلهم كحقيقة مؤكدة نافعة لكل المؤمنين، وهكذا أدرك الرسل القديسين وتيقنوا من حضور الروح القدس وسكناه فيهم. وهكذا ترى يا صديق الرب أن هذا أمر هين.
فأجبت: بالرغم من ذلك، فأنا لا أستطيع أن أدرك كيف يتسنَّى لي التأكد من أنني في الروح القدس؟ كيف أكتشف من ذاتي إستجلاء وجوده؟! فأجابني الأب سيرافيم :
لقد سبق أن قلت لك أن هذا أمر هين، وشرحت لك تفصيلاً كيف كان الناس يوجدون في ملء الروح القدس، وكيف يمكن إدراك حلوله فينا .. فما الذي يلزمك أيضاً؟!
أجبت: يلزمني أن أفهم ذلك جيداً !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*عندئذ أمسك الأب سيرافيم بكتفي وشدَّد قبضته عليهما وقال:
أننا كلينا الآن، أنا وأنت، في ملء الروح القدس، لماذا لا تنظر إليّ؟
فأجبت: أنني لا أستطيع يا أبي أن أتجه بنظري نحوك ! إن بريقاً شديد اللمعان يخرج من عينيك، ووجهك أصبح أكثر لمعاناً من الشمس، إن عيني تعجزان النظر إليك !
فأردف الأب سيرافيم:
لا تخف يا صديق الرب، إنك أنت نفسك في مثل هذا الضياء، وأنت أيضاً الآن قد صرت في ملء الروح القدس، وإلاّ ما أمكنك أن تراني هكذا .. ثم أحنى رأسه نحوي وهمس في أذني: أشكر الرب لأنه منحنا هذه النعمة التي لا يُعبّر عنها. لقد رأيت أنني لم أرشم ذاتي حتى بعلامة الصليب، لكني صليت فقط في قلبي .. "يارب، إجعله مستأهلاً أن يرى بجلاء، بعيني الجسد، حلول روحك القدوس، كما لخدامك المختارين عندما تنازلت لتظهر لهم أنت في بهاء مجدك ! " وفي الحال إستجاب الرب للطلبة المتواضعة للمسكين سيرافيم. تتجلى هكذا نعمة الله حتى للمتوحدين العظام. كالأم الرؤوم، تنازلت النعمة لتعزي قلبك البائس، بشفاعة والدة الإله ذاتها ... ولكن لماذا لا تحدّق في عيني مباشرة؟ تشجّع بالنظر فإن الله معنا !
بعد هذه الكلمات، رفعت عيني إلى وجهه، فسرى في جسدي خوف أعظم، تخيّلوا أنه في وسط قرص الشمس، ووسط أشد لمعان لضياء أشعة الشمس ظهراً، وكانه وجه إنسان يتحدث إليك!
كنت أرى حركة شفتيه، تعبيرات عينية المتباينة، رنين صوته كنت أسمعه وأحس بضغط يديه على كتفي. لكنني في نفس الوقت لم أكن أبصر لا يديه، ولا جسمه، ولا جسمي أيضاً. لا شيء سوى ضوء باهر يشع حولنا، وحتى مسافة بعيدة، فيضيئ الثلوج التي تغطي المروج والتي كانت تتساقط على الستارتز العظيم وعليَّ. فهل يمكنكم أن تتخيلوا الحالة التي كنت فيها ؟! ثم سألني الأب سيرافيم: بماذا تشعر الآن؟
أنني بخير، كما لم أحس من قبل.
كيف؟ بماذا تعني تحديداً بقولك "بخير"؟!
إن نفسي يغشاها سكون وسلام لا يُعبّر عنه.
عن هذا يا صديق الرب، هذا السلام هو الذي قال عنه الرب لتلاميذه: سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا. لو كنتم من هذا العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته. ولكني إخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم. ولكن لا تخافوا رغم ذلك، لأنني قد غلبت العالم (يو 14: 27، 15: 19، 16: 33)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*لهؤلاء الرجال الذين إختارهم الله وأبغضهم العالم، يعطي الله السلام الذي تشعر به الآن، وعنه يقول الرسول "السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل" (في 7:4). الرسول يصفه بهذا الوصف لأن الكلمات لا تستطيع أن تعبِّر عن الراحة الكيانية الروحية التي تتولّد في القلوب البشرية التي يزرعه فيها الرب. وهو نفسه يدعوه "سلامي". ثمرة جود المسيح المخلص التي ليست من هذا العالم، ولا توجد سعادة أرضية تدانيها. وهي مرسلة من الأعالي، ومن الرب نفسه، ولذلك فهي تسمّى سلام الله .. بماذا تشعر أيضاً؟
بعذوبة (بحلاوة) عجيبة !
إنها العذوبة التي يتكلم عنها الكتاب: "يروون من دسم بيتك، ومن نهر نعمتك تسقيهم" (مز 8:35). إنها تفيض من قلوبنا وتسري في عروقنا، فتشعر بإحساس من العذوبة الذي لا يمكن وصفه ... ومن هذه العذوبة تذيب قلوبنا كما لو في الماء وتمتلئ بإحساس بالسعادة لا يمكن للكلمات أن تعبر عنه. وماذا أيضاً؟
فرح عجيب يملأ قلبي.
عندما يحل الروح القدس في إنسان بملء عطاياه، تمتلئ النفس بفرح لا يُعبَّر عن وصفه، إن الروح القدس يملأ بالفرح كل ما يلمسه. عن هذا الفرح يقول الرب في الإنجيل .. إن المرأة التي تلد تكون في وجع، لأن ساعتها قد جاءت، لكنها متى وضعت طفلاً إلى الوجود، فإنها لا تتذكر الألم، لأن فرحها يكون عظيماً. وأنتم أيضاً ستقاسون الآلام في العالم لكن عندما آتي إليكم ستفرح قلوبكم، ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينتزعه منكم (يو 16)
وبقدر ماهو عظيم ومعزّي، الفرح الذي تشعر به الآن، ولكنه لا يُقارن بذاك الذي قال عنه الرب على لسان رسوله .. الفرح الذي يعدّه الرب للذين يحبونه، يفوق كل ما يرى أو يسمع أو يحس به قلب الإنسان في هذا العالم (1 كو 9:2). إن ما نناله الآن ليس سوى عربون لهذا الفرح الفائق. وإن كنا منذ الأن نشعر بالحلاوة، ونظفر بالفرح ونمتلئ بالرضا، فما الذي يمكن أن نقوله عن السعادة والفرح الأبدي المُعد في السماء لأولئك الذين قد بكوا ههنا على الأرض؟ وأنت يا لإبني بكيت كثيراً في حياتك، وها أنت ترى عظم العزاء بالفرح الذي يسبغه الرب عليك في حياتك ههنا على الأرض. لذا فعلينا الآن يا صديق الرب، أن نعمل بكل قوتنا لننتقل من قوة إلى قوة، ونرتفع من مجد إلى مجد، إلى أن نأتي إلى قياس قامة كل ملء المسيح (أف 13:4)، وهكذا تتحقق كلمات الرب فينا .. الذين يرجون الرب يجددون قوة، وتنبت لهم أجنحة نسور، ويسعون بلا هوادة ويمشون بلا تعب (إش 31:40)، يسيرون من علو إلى علو، ويظهر لهم الرب في صهيون (مز 8:83). بالإدراك الحقيقي والرؤى السماوية.
وحينئذ فقط، يُستعلن لنا فرحنا الحالي (القليل غير الدائم) في كل ملئه، ولا يستطيع كائن ما كان أن ينزعه منَّا، إذ سنمتلئ من كل رغبة سماوية فائقة. بماذا تشعر أيضاً يا حبيب الرب؟
دفء غير عادي !
كيف تشعر بالدفء ونحن في الغابة؟ وفي العراء في عز الشتاء؟ والثلوج تحت أقدامنا، بل تغطي أجسامنا بسمك يزيد عن البوصة، وها هي لازالت تتساقط .. فأي حرارة تكون؟!
أنها مثل حرارة الحمّامات العامة، عندما تغلي المياه في الغلايات وترتفع منها سحب البخار!
والرائحة أتشبه رائحة الحمامات؟!
لا بالقطع، لا يوجد عطر على الأرض يُعادل جمال هذه الرائحة. عندما كانت أمي لا تزال على قيد الحياة، كنت أحب الرقص، وعندما كنت أذهب إلى الحفلات الراقصة، كانت تغرقني بأغلى العطور التي كانت تشتريها من أفخر محلات قازان. ولكن لم تكن أبداً رائحتها لتضاهي هذه الرائحة الزكية.
فابتسم الأب سيرافيم:
إنني أعرف يا صديق الرب، كما تدركه أنت تماماً، وقد وجَّهت إليك السؤال لأعرف إحساساك بالضبط. وهي الحقيقة بلا جدال، لا يوجد عطر أرضي يمكن أن يصل إلى جمال هذه الرائحة التي نشمها الآن، إنها الرائحة الزكية التي للروح القدس. فما الذي يمكن أن يشبَّه بما على الأرض؟ كنت تقول أنك تشعر بالدفء كما في الحمام، لكن أنظر إلى الثلوج التي تغطينا أنت وأنا، إنها لا تذوب، وكذلك التي تحت أرجلنا. الحرارة إذا ليست خارجية لكن داخل نفوسنا. إنها الحرارة التي يدفعنا الروح القدس إلى طلبها بالصلاة .. "إلهبني بحرارة روحك القدوس" ! هذه الحرارة هي التي كانت تجعل المتوحدين رجالاً ونساءاً، لا يعبأون بالبرد القارس شتاءً لأنهم كانوا يتغطون كما بمعطف من الفراء، في رداء نسجه الروح القدس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*هنا في الواقع ما يجب أن يكون، النعمة الإلهية تسكن في أعماقنا، في قلوبنا. قال الرب: "ملكوت الله داخلكم" (لو 21:17). وهو يقصد بملكوت الله "نعمة الروح القدس". إن ملكوت الله هذا فينا الآن. الروح القدس ينير لنا ويدفئنا، إنه يعبِّق الهواء المحيط بأريج بديع، فيحرِّك حواسنا ويسقي قلوبنا بالفرح المجيد الذي لا يمكن وصفه. وحالنا هذا يشبه ما يصفه الرسول بولس: "ملكوت الله ليس أكلاً وشرباً لكنه بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (رو 17:14). إن إيماننا لا يقوم على كلام حكمة أرضية، بل ببرهان الروح وقوته (قارن 1كو 4:2). إنه الحالة التي نحن قائمون فيها الآن، وهي التي كان الرب يقصدها بقوله: "الحق أقول لكم، أن من القيام ههنا قومُ لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ملكوت الله آتياً بقوة" (مر 1:9).
هذه يا صديق الرب، هي السعادة التي لا مثيل لها، التي تنازل الرب ووهبها لنا. وهذا هو ما اعنيه "بملء الروح القدس". وهذا ما كان يقصده القديس مكاريوس المصري الكبير عندما كتب: "كنت أنا ذاتي في ملء الرو ح القدس"، وها نحن جبلة يديه المساكين، الرب ملأنا نحن أيضاً بملء روحه. إنه يبدو لي أنه منذ الآن لن تسألني ثانية عن الكيفية التي بها تستعلن في الإنسان نعمة الروح القدس وحضوره. فهل سيُحفر في ذاكرتك هذا الإستعلان على الدوام؟!
إنني لا أدري يا أبي، أخشى أن لا أكون مستأهلاً من قبل الرب أن أذكر ذلك على الدوام، وبنفس الوضوح الذي أدركه الآن!!
قال الأب سيرافيم:
أما أنا فأعتقد أن العكس هو ما سيحدث، فإن الله سيساعدك على الإحتفاظ بتذكار هذه الأحداث على الدوام؟!
إنني لا أدري يا أبي، أخشى أن لا أكون مستأهلاً من قبل الرب أن أذكر ذلك على الدوام، وبنفس الوضوح الذي أدركه الآن !!
قال الأب سيرافيم:
أما أنا فأعتقد أن العكس هو ما سيحدث، فإن الله سيساعدك على الإحتفاظ بتذكار هذه الأحداث على الدوام. ولولا هذا ما كان تأثر هكذا سريعاً بتذكار هذه الأحداث على الدوام. ولولا هذا ما كان تأثر هكذا سريعاً بالصلاة الضعيفة التي للمسكين سيرافيم، ولا كان إستجاب بهذه السرعة لرغبته. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن ما حدث لم يكن من أجل شخصك وحده التي أعطيت له رؤية إستعلان هذه النعمة، وإنما بواسطتك للعالم كله. تأكد إذا أنك ستعمل مع الله، وستكون ذا نفع للآخرين أيضاً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*أما عن وضعنا المتباين كراهب وعلماني، فلا تقلق، إن الله يبحث قبل كل شيء آخر عن القلب الممتلئ إيماناً في شخصه وفي إبنه الوحيد، وفي مقابل هذا فإنه يرسل من الأعالي نعمة الروح القدس. إن الرب يطلب القلب المملوء حباً له وللقريب، وهذا القلب وحده هو العرش الذي يشتهي أن يجلس عليه، وفيه يتجلى بأبهى مجده: "يا إبني أعطني قلبك، وما عدا ذلك فسأعطيه لك بزيادة" (أم 26:23). قلب الإنسان يستطيع أن يحوي ملكوت السموات .. إطلبوا أولاً ملكوت السموات وحقيقته (وبره)، يقول الرب لتلاميذه، وما عدا ذلك سيُزاد لكم، لأنه الله أباكم يعلم أنكم تحتاجونها (مت 33:6).
الرب لا يمنعنا عن التمتع بالخيرات الأرضية، وهو يرى بنفسه أنه نظراً لوضعنا ههنا، فنحن نحتاج إليها، لتكون لنا راحة في وجودنا، ولتصر حياتنا أكثر يسراً وطريقنا إلى الوطن السماوي مُعبَّداً. والرسول بطرس أيضاً، يعبر أنه ليس هناك أفضل من التقوى مع القناعة في هذه الدنيا .. والكنيسة المقدسة تصلي لكي يكون لنا هذا ههنا. وبالرغم من أن الآلام والأحزان والإحتياجات هي من لوازم حياتنا على الأرض، ولا يمكن أن توجد بدونها، إلا أن الرب لم يُرد أبداً أن تتحول الهموم مع المشقات إلى النسيج الأوحد في حياتنا. ولهذا فو يدعونا على لسان الرسول، إلى أن نحمل بعضنا بعضاً وهكذا نتمم ناموس المسيح. الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه أوصانا أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً، وإذ نتآزر بهذا الحب، تصير مسيرتنا الشاقة في الطريق المؤدي إلى وطننا لاسماوي، ميسَّرة لنا ومقبولة. ألم ينزل الرب نفسه من السماء، ليحمل عنا فقرنا ومذلتنا ليجعلنا أغنياء بغنى صلاحه وسخاءه غير المتناهين فقد أتى لا ليُخدم بل ليخدِم، وليعطي حياته فدية عن كثيرين.
فاسلك هكذا يا صديق الله، واعياً بالنعمة التي كنت بكل وضوح محط تنازلها، واجتهد أن توصِّلها لكل إنسان يسعى لخلاصه.
يقول الرب: "الحصاد قليل والفعلة قليلون" (مت 9: 37-38، لو 10: 2). وإذ نقتبل عطايا النعمة، فنحن مدعوّن للعمل في حصاد غلَّة خلاص أقربائنا لنجمعهم بوفرة إلى ملكوت الله، حتى يأتوا هم أنفسهم بالثمار الوفيرة، البعض ثلاثين والبعض ستين والبعض الآخر مائة. لننتبه لئلا ندان مع العبد البطّال الذي طمر الوزنة التي أعطيت له، ولنجتهد لنتمثل بالعبيد الأمناء الذين ردّوا للسيد .. الواحد عوض المنّان رد الضعف والآخر عوض خمسة أمناء ردّ عشرة (مت 5: 14-30، لو 19: 12-27)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2010)

*أما عن المراحم الإلهية فلا يجب أن نتشكك فيها. وها أنت ترى بنفسك كيف أن أقوال الله، التي قيلت على فم نبي، قد تحققت لنا : لست إلهاً بعيداً، ولكنك أقرب لي من يدي .. (قارن إر 23:23). وايضاً خلاصك في فمي (قارن تث 30: 12-14، رو 10: 8-13).
لم يكن هناك وقت حتى أن أرشم ذاتي بعلامة الصليب، لكن بمجرَّد أن تفكرت في قلبي واشتهيت أن يؤهلك الرب لمعاينة رحمته، في ملئها، حتى سارع له المجد بتلبية رغبتي، أنا لا أقول ذلك على سبيل الإفتخار، ولا لأظهر لك قدري فأستثير غيرتك، ولا لكي تظن خطأ أن ذلك كان بسبب إنني راهب بينما أنت علماني، لا يا صديق الرب وكلاَّ، الرب قريب من كل الذين يدعونه ، ليس عند الله محاباة لأشخاص، لأن الآب يحب الإبن ووضع كل شيء بين يديه.
كل هذا بغية أن نحبه هو، أبونا السماوي، تماماً كأبناء له. الرب يسمع للراهب، تماماً كما يسمع لمن هو في العالم، لأبسط مسيحي، يكفي أن يكون الإثنان مؤمنين، ويحبا الله من أعماق قلبيهما ويسكن فيهما إيمان عظيم "مثل حبة خردل"، إن كان كذلك فكلاهما يستطيع أن ينقل الجبال. (مت 31:13- 32، مر 4: 30-32، 11: 23، لو 13: 18-19)
كيف إذا يستطيع رجل واحد أن يجعل ألفاً يهربون من أمامه، وكيف لإثنين أن يطاردا عشرة آلاف (تث30:32)، والرب نفسه يقول .. كل شيء ممكن لمن يؤمن (مر 23:9)، والرسول القديس بولس يصرح: أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني (في 13:4). وأعظم من هذه أيضاً أقوال الرب المختصة بالذين يؤمنون به: الذي يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أعملها أنا يعملها هو أيضاً بل ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ذاهب إلى الآب، فكل ما ستطلبون بإسمي أعمله، حتى يتمجد الآب في الابن. إن طلبتم شيئاً بإسمي أفعله (يو 14: 12- 14)، وأنا أصلي (أطلب) لأجلكم حتى يكون فرحكم كاملاً. حتى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً بإسمي، إطلبوا الآن فتأخذوا (يو 24:16).
هكذا يا صديق الرب، فكل ما ستطلبه من الله ستناله، فقط ينبغي أن ما تطلبه يكون لمجد الله، أو لخير قريبك. لأن الله لا يفرّق بين خير القريب ومجده. كل ما تصنعونه لأجل الأصغر بينكم، فهو لي ستعملونه (مت 40:10). فتأكد إذا ان الرب سيستجيب طلباتك، لو كانت لبنيان ونفع قريبك. وحتى لو طلبت شيئاً لإحتياجك الشخصي، فلا تشك مطلقاً أن الله سيمنحك إياه إن كانت هناك فعلاً ضرورة، لأنه يحب الذين يحبونه. وهو متلطّف مع الجميع. ورحمته تشمل أيضاً الذين لا يدعون بإسمه. فكم بالحري يصنع إرادة خائفيه، لذا فهو يستجيب لكل طلباتك، ولن يرفضها بسبب أن إيمانك مستقيم في المسيح المخلّص، وهو لا يترك صولجان الأبرار بين يدي الخطاة (مز 3: 124)
. لذا فالرب سيصنع بالتأكيد إرادة عبده داود. ومع ذلك فهو يمكن أن يسألك: لماذا تلج عليه دون ضرورة عاجلة، ولماذا تطلب وترجو ما يمكنك أن تتنازل عنه دون معاناة !!
ها أنا قد قلت لك كل شيء يا صديق الرب، وأظهر لك كل ما أراد الرب وأمه القديسة أن يظهروه لك فعلاً بواسطة المسكين سيرافيم. فأمض بسلام، وليكن الرب نفسه وأمه القديسة معك الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين. إمض بسلام.
طوال زمن اللقاء، ومنذ أن أضاء وجه الأب سيرافيم، إستمر النور في الإشعاع من وجهه، واستمرّت هيئته كما هي، منذ أن إبتدأ الحديث وحتى نهايته، ولم يتغيّر أو ينقص بهاؤه. أما عن الضياء الباهر الذي كان يشع منه، فقد رأيته بعينيّ هاتين. وأنا أشهد بذلك بكل يقين ومستعد أن أقسم عليه.
أيها القديس الأب سيرافيم، أطلب من الرب عنّا 


المصدر: سيرافيم صاروفسكي سيرته وأقواله، ترجمة راهب من الإسقيط المقدس، مترجم عن نسخة معهد فلاديمير الروسي بنيويورك*


----------



## اليعازر (8 يناير 2012)

رفع للفائدة.


.


----------



## Bent el Massih (23 يناير 2012)

*احب جدا مواضيعك استاذي واستفدت منها كثيرا
ميرسي ليك كثير
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ننتظر المزيد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2014)

*للرفع ........*


----------

